# 2005 Donkey BABY Sex Poll



## jdomep (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought it would be fun to know what was born this year


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 19, 2005)

I had both jacks.



.sure would of liked a jenny



, but at least they are good and healthy!!



Corinne


----------



## Erica (Oct 19, 2005)

two jennies here

Erica's Pasty Cline






Erica's Kitty Wells


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 21, 2005)

I have had one jennet and one jack.....................STILL WAITING ON THE LAST ONE!!!!!!





Hopefully sooon!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 21, 2005)

How do you vote when you have one of each???


----------

